# What do you get when...



## Felf808 (Mar 21, 2006)

This is what you get when you dont touch a nano aquarium for months...


----------



## Carlos1583 (Jul 7, 2006)

that's crazy....better give it a good scrub


----------



## Jeff.:P:. (Nov 20, 2007)

Yummy. Congrats you're a mushroom farmer. Can we get a front tank shot?
I see a nomination for TOTM. :mrgreen:


----------



## cs_gardener (Apr 28, 2006)

Hmmm, wrong time of the year for that. It would be perfect for Halloween.


----------



## goalcreas (Nov 20, 2006)

Hey, at least the mushrooms are pretty spectacular looking.
Wonder if they would survive an aquascape.
Would be something new.
However, I doubt I would put too much livestock in with them at first in case they were toxic.


----------



## kakkoii (Jan 18, 2008)

that is nasty!


----------



## Felf808 (Mar 21, 2006)

front shot









Maybe I should submit it for tank of the month or better yet, we should have a seperate contest for grossest tank of the month LOL I'll call it "Shroomland" or "Dagobah". Now we know ADA can grow just about anything 

Check out my other link if you haven't already seen it lol
http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/...s-discussions/49049-happy-valentines-day.html


----------



## Jeff.:P:. (Nov 20, 2007)

Rofl. very nice. GTOM, gets my nomination. ainkille
So, what were some of your influences? and motivation to creating this bio-hazard scape? ound:
What did you have in there? any fish, plants. Or pics prior to this scape.


----------



## Felf808 (Mar 21, 2006)

Tank Specs:
3g rimless
Azoo nano filter
USA Satellite 1x18w 10000k cfl
ADA amazonia
Manzanita

Eleocharis Parvula
Some very nice algae/moss that appeared on some driftwood in another tank

This was after I took out almost all of the hairgrass and the filter.


----------



## goalcreas (Nov 20, 2006)

You need to put in a little Yoda action figure and maybe an X wing fighter


----------



## DonaldmBoyer (Aug 18, 2005)

8-[ Mmmmm........mushrooms!

Well, I can't say that I have ever grown fungus like that in any of my tanks, mate! Ummm....way to go! (?)


----------



## DMHdispute (Oct 23, 2007)

Talk about low maintenence... 
I think you should clean the front glass just so you can see in it and let it sit for a few more months and see what happens.


----------



## Felf808 (Mar 21, 2006)

DMHdispute said:


> Talk about low maintenence...
> I think you should clean the front glass just so you can see in it and let it sit for a few more months and see what happens.


Unfortunately, the shrooms died probably due to fact that my xbox360 exhaust was blowing directly on the tank in a temporary location.


----------



## Afyounie (Aug 10, 2007)

Thats cool, but be careful. Some fungus's can cause serious respiratory problems and such.


----------



## thai (May 14, 2007)

looks yummy


----------



## Felf808 (Mar 21, 2006)

Afyounie said:


> Thats cool, but be careful. Some fungus's can cause serious respiratory problems and such.


What kind of fungus and what kind of respiratory problems?


----------



## Afyounie (Aug 10, 2007)

I don't know, but I mean usually molds and fungus give off spores and these cause problems. But as to what funguses and molds I have no idea. Sorry


----------



## Luisjose (Nov 9, 2007)

amazing picture of the fungus, mushroom.


----------



## CrimsonKeel (Sep 3, 2004)

shrooms drop spores which in some people can cause respiratory issues. 
either way nice tank


----------



## Kevin Jones (Apr 4, 2004)

these are just the fruiting bodies of the fungus, the mycellia of the fungus are probably alive and healthy in more tanks than you would expect. 

all fungus are aquatic in origin and are actually more closely related to us than the plants they often share habitat with


----------



## Michael (Jul 20, 2010)

Some emersed driftwood I have in a tank ocasionally grows tiny mushrooms, as well as emersed moss and riccia. Fish and plants are healthy.


----------

